
Show HN: Hacker News Night Mode – A Firefox Addon - bballer
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hacker-news-night-mode/
======
brudgers
Curious why the plugin does not use Electrolysis/e10s/webextensions because
this will be required for Firefox add-ons in 2018/Firefox 57.

~~~
bballer
I developed it a while ago and haven't taken the time to migrate it. It's on
my to do list to migrate it and my other Firefox plugins.

